# ارغب في معمل شيبس البطاطا Potato Chips



## naader (5 مارس 2010)

اريد باختصار فتح معمل للشيبس البطاطا الطبيعيه بنكهاتها المتنوعه ولا ادري من اين ابدأ ايضا اريد شراء الات مستعمله تعينني على بدأ المشروع بمال قليل لانني لا املك الكثير افيدوني بانصائح فقد استنصحتكم انا في الرياض 
كيف اعمل معمل ذكي وصغير وناجح (جيد) في البدايه


----------



## ccr 999 (5 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك ... 

والله مااعرف كيف تبداء لكن من قلبي الله يوفقك ..

وانا ادور على خطه تدريب لي فتره ولالقيت قالولي عن هالمنتدى وماحصلت شي .. خطع تدريب عن تشغيل افران الاسمنت والطواحين حتى عرضت للي يدلني فلوووس


----------



## ccr 999 (5 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك ... 

والله مااعرف كيف تبداء لكن من قلبي الله يوفقك ..

وانا ادور على خطه تدريب لي فتره ولالقيت قالولي عن هالمنتدى وماحصلت شي .. خطه تدريب عن تشغيل افران الاسمنت والطواحين حتى عرضت للي يدلني فلوووس


----------

